# Wood and Metal clad wood timeline



## Nick-theCut (Feb 2, 2012)

When were metal clad wheels introduced?  
I want to build a rider wood wheel set for my late 20's- early 30's Mead bicycle.  Will all wood rims be period correct enough to sport?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think metal clad had started being used in the early to mid 20s, but I'm sure there were earlier examples...

They went out with the introduction of the balloon tire in '32 (by Hawthorne, not Schwinn)....I have a pair of 26" metal clad wheels on my early 30s bike that are like the "in between" of 28" & 26" ballooners.

Your post also brought up another idea...has anyone had a pair of metal clad rims & taken the metal off to ride on "all wood" rims?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've had this discussion with other collectors before. It seems that metal clad rims may have been around since the turn of the century and by the mid 20's they became very common. I'll try to come up with some document's to back it up. If any one has any catalog pages with specs and option for wood clad rims Please post.


----------



## Iverider (Feb 2, 2012)

In the 1910 Iver Johnson Catalog Steel rims were an option

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=32504&d=1321964942

In the 1917 Catalog they are listed as Steel lined.

http://oldbike.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/iver_johnson_catalogue9.jpg


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 2, 2012)

To answer your question Benny; yes, my friend did it and it was a bitch. The wheels came out okay, but you would never ride them.

There just isn't that much wood left. Good though for a display bike or a place holder....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Feb 2, 2012)

I was thinking about building up some all wood rims as riders with a 2 speed kickback.  Even though the hub will be way out of period correctness, how will the wood work out look and period wise on my late 20's-early 30's Crusader?


----------



## vw00794 (Feb 2, 2012)

As a matter of fact I just removed the metal off of a metal clad wood wheel and it was a GIANT pain in the ass. I very carefully made a cut across the rim with a grinder and then the fun started. It took quite a while to peel back the metal, or shall I say mangle the metal, one inch at a time  without damaging the wood underneath. Once off, the big surprise came...

The wood rim was coated in a black paint, not just any black paint, but paint brought from another solar system to create a  challenge on par with building  the pyramids. I tried aircraft stripper, then laquer thinner, then lasers, then finally sanding, and I never completely got the black paint out of the grain in the wood. (Hmmm, maybe it was made of African Iron wood? )

Dunno, but I would rather ride across our great land in a horse and buggy to Pennsylvania to have the Amish make me a custom rim out of Rosewood then do it again. 

There is a reason some of the early wheels came with Thor hubs, because he was the personal consultant when they built them.







Luckykat32 said:


> I think metal clad had started being used in the early to mid 20s, but I'm sure there were earlier examples...
> 
> They went out with the introduction of the balloon tire in '32 (by Hawthorne, not Schwinn)....I have a pair of 26" metal clad wheels on my early 30s bike that are like the "in between" of 28" & 26" ballooners.
> 
> Your post also brought up another idea...has anyone had a pair of metal clad rims & taken the metal off to ride on "all wood" rims?


----------



## vw00794 (Feb 2, 2012)

"The wheels came out okay", but he is still traumatized.



Larmo63 said:


> To answer your question Benny; yes, my friend did it and it was a bitch. The wheels came out okay, but you would never ride them.
> 
> There just isn't that much wood left. Good though for a display bike or a place holder....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 2, 2012)

Columbia, Corbin, and a few others made kickback twospeeds  ca. 1900-1910...


----------



## hershey66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if when I have my rims nickel plated if the wood will hold up through the whole process?
I don't want to attempt separating them and going through that ordeal.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 5, 2012)

I haven't actually had a set plated yet but I've seen some done. I've also heard that it can be tough to find a shop that will do it. Good luck and lets see some pics when you get them done.


----------



## hershey66 (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought my bike from our plater. He showed me all the parts on his 1925 Schwinn he nickel plated.
Need to ask him next time I see him if he thinks the wood will survive.


----------

